# Postmates ......more abuse?



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Just seems they found all the Uber rejects. Really bad attitude.

Ohh you NEED your condiments?


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

Condiments are forbidden in my car!!!


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Any other Uber drivers sign up?


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber rejects head to Postmates? Hmm interesting. I just signed up with them and attended their orientation. It's fairly new here in San Diego, so I can't say much about it here.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

you can tell they're a company set on copying Uber's get rich quick formula of shoving all the liability on others and just reaping the profits without lifting a finger.. like Uber it's not ingenious, it's unethical.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Yeah I went to the " on boarding" not to be confused with water boarding. Most at the table were Uber drivers and left after hearing what was required. The funny part was when told we could keep the food if we couldnt locate the customer. " Isnt that Great?" Really? Wow!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Yeah I went to the " on boarding" not to be confused with water boarding. Most at the table were Uber drivers and left after hearing what was required. The funny part was when told we could keep the food if we couldnt locate the customer. " Isnt that Great?" Really? Wow!


lol


----------

